# New Owner Looking for Help!



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi I'm Dillon! I'm 17 and I'm getting my first hedgehog! I am super excited, and really anxious. I get my hedgehog next Monday and I just can't wait. I've worked around hedgehogs, because I interned at my local zoo this summer, but I want perfection. So I have a ton of questions and would love some tips! Yesterday I went out and bought a ton of hedgehog stuff from my local PetCo and would love to know if you think I should return any of it or go back and get more/different things. Another question is food. I know meal worms and cat food are suitable. But what cat foods do you all recommend? I understand something with 30% protein and less than 15% fat - but any recomendations? I'll post pictures of what I bought and can do you just tell me about what you think! Thanks so much!

Update: Well apparently my images aren't working so I am gonna post tinypic links to them. Sorry for any inconvinience.

http://i52.tinypic.com/24m8hnn.png 
Three Tiny Cat Balls with Metal Ball Inside

http://i54.tinypic.com/20gy3dg.png
Aspen Bedding

http://i55.tinypic.com/2pr8qvb.png
Play Pen

http://i53.tinypic.com/2i7mf06.jpg
Non Clumping Cat Litter

http://i52.tinypic.com/xg06lj.png
Rubber Dog Toy

http://i56.tinypic.com/2vvksog.jpg
Toilet Paper Rolls - which I have a ton of because I collect them for crafts

http://i52.tinypic.com/2wfnw50.jpg
Giant Toilet Paper Roll with bedding

http://i54.tinypic.com/1zyangh.png
Food Bowl

http://i56.tinypic.com/33autro.png
Giant! 12 inch wheel

http://i51.tinypic.com/ofn7dz.png
Water

http://i53.tinypic.com/14cempv.png
Hanging Ferret Tunnel

http://i56.tinypic.com/f0yh02.png
Dog Cage -- with shelf/loft to be added


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice to meet you Dillon, and welcome to HHC! Congrats on getting your new baby soon. As for your list, I would suggest swapping the aspen bedding to a fleece liner. Its all rather simple. Just take a large piece of fleece and fold in half to fit inside. If its too big you can always take a pair of scissors and fix it, fleece doesnt fringe or anything, so you wont have to worry about sewing. 

Second, it looks like you picked a comfort wheel. Most would order a Carolina Storm Wheel or Carolina Bucket Wheel. Comfort wheels are semi notorious for hedgies losing a nail in the crack in the wheel where the plastics meet.

If it doesnt inconvenience you, trade the water bottle for another food dish, since its a more natural position for your hedgehog to drink from  And as far as food goes, if you go to the Nutrition Thread, you can find a sticky of a list of good premium cat foods to use. Your hedgie may or may not like mealworms, but they usually are a big hit along with crickets.

As for the cage, youre going to want to see if it will still have space for your hedgie to walk around after you've put everything in. Am I right in seeing that you didnt include an igloo? Hedgies are prey animals, so they need somewhere to sleep where they can feel secure. We find that a FN, CN, C&Cs, and even My First Home Xtra Large cages are best suited for hedgehogs. They're sturdy, cant be climbed out of, easy to clean, and offer plenty of space. 

As far as I can tell, thats about it. If I neglected to mention something im sure another member will find what I missed. :3 Its great that youre taking good measures to care for your future hedgehog. Dont forget to post pics for us all to see!


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'll go return the water thing tomorrow, and get another bowl. And I guess I'll order a wheel and return my current one. I put everything and as long as I don't put all the toys in at once there is plenty of room especially when I add the shelf. Thanks so so so much for your response, I really appreciate it.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

No problem. Its all very nerve-wracking for a new hedgie owner lol. So many things to worry about! :? But you learn in time with a lot of help from friendly forum members


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Dillon said:


> Thanks so much! I'll go return the water thing tomorrow, and get another bowl. And I guess I'll order a wheel and return my current one. I put everything and as long as I don't put all the toys in at once there is plenty of room especially when I add the shelf. Thanks so so so much for your response, I really appreciate it.


Some hedgehogs don't use lofts when provided something to keep in mind. Also make sure that the ramp and the second floor are encloses in away you hedgehog cannot fall or climb those bars.

Make sure you provide shelter it was mentioned and you didn't respond to it a hedgehog needs a place to feel secure.

In addition how will you be heating the habitat?


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Just went out and returned all the mentioned stuff. I bought an igloo, a litter box, and a ceramic bowl for water. Heating won't be an issue in the winter as my house will be very warm. But in the summer I am going to get a heating lamp unless if someone recommends something better. I am going to cut my mom's old fleece jacket for bedding.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like you're off to a great start!  Just one last little reminder that hedgehogs are avid runners, so you're going to need to keep his wheel in his cage at all times aside from cleanings and such. Good luck with the anticipation! :lol:


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Which Carolina wheel do you recomend and what is the difference?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Both wheels are great. I personally went with the colored one because I liked the sparkly blue. :x lol though the other one comes with a litter box. You can just buy an aluminum pan thing from your local dollar store. I've had opal for about 5 months and I'm on my 3rd so it's not to bad.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You will need a digital thermometer to montior the cage temps, hogs do best with temps around a steady 75 degrees. You will also need a good heat source, most here use a Ceramic Heat Emitter(CHE) setup. If you do a search of the forums you will find many heating threads that will help.

Dog crates can be used for cages but must be modified so hog can't escape or get hurt. If you can return it I would and get a cage like on of these 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Midwest-Pets- ... d/14317988
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753290
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753350
http://hubpages.com/hub/how-to-build-a- ... guinea-pig
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&start=0

Not sure if I would use that litter. Is it Scented? Most here use Yesterdays News(Unscented) made by Purina.

This thread shows the difference in the CSW and CSBW wheel  
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12428&start=0


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

The cage is an old one from my dog that passed away last year, and the cat litter I can return.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC and best wishes with your little one! Sounds like everyone covered everything, so I'll just say welcome.


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello Dillon! I'm pretty new to being a hedgehog owner and I was seriously lost until I found this website. It's super helpful. I actually had the same comfort wheel that you got, until I found it was dangeroous to hedgie toes and i ordered a wheel from larryt. Both wheels are wonderful, but I LOVE the carolina storm wheel. The fact that it's nice and big for quinn to have plenty of room to run is nice and the litter pan underneath the wheel is a life saver. It makes life SO much easier when it comes to hedgie cleaning day! :mrgreen: lol. As far as food goes I have a mix of 3 different cat foods. Wellness Healthy Weight, Purina One Beyond Chicken and Oatmeal, and Solid Gold Katz N Flocken. Quinn's favorite, by far, it the solid gold, so that's definitely one I would recommend trying out. I hope you have a wonderful time getting to know your new little baby!


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

As larryt suggested, I wouldn't use the non-clumping kitty litter. Normal kitty litter can cause issues with little bits of it getting stuck in the genital areas and causing swelling and infections. You can get wood pellets that don't contain any cedar, or yesterday's news. Good luck with your new hedgie! Post pictures when you get him/her!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Food wise I would see what being fed and awithch to royal canin baby cat till they are 6 mnths old the kitten same brand. Its an amazing food best I've uses so far.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Is the cat food dry? Or is it out of a can? So I know what I'm looking for 

Really the kitty litter is bad? On the main page I read to get this and almost all the things I got so it's odd that people say otherwise.
But if you say so!

And how old should my hedgie be before I take him/her home?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Dillon said:


> Is the cat food dry? Or is it out of a can? So I know what I'm looking for
> 
> Really the kitty litter is bad? On the main page I read to get this and almost all the things I got so it's odd that people say otherwise.
> But if you say so!
> ...


The site is outdated and the webmaster hasn't been around so the forums are the source for new and up to date information


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Dillon said:


> Really the kitty litter is bad? On the main page I read to get this and almost all the things I got so it's odd that people say otherwise.
> But if you say so!


Sadly those pages on the website have never been updated just like many other things here on this site. Would take all of 10 minutes to fix some of this outdated BAD info BUT instead we shall just keep having this same problem over and over, forum teaches this and site teaches that what a joke.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

So my wheel is on the way!

What brand of litter should I get?

and 

Food what is the most popular? 
What should I get?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Dillon said:


> So my wheel is on the way!
> 
> What brand of litter should I get?
> 
> ...


For litter you can use recycled paper pellets or just plain paper towels 

For food there is a list of dry cat foods that are recommended which you can find in the Diet & Nutrition section of the forum.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

And how old should my hedgehog be before I take him home?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some breeders will let them go as early as 6 weeks old if they are thriving,eating and gaining weight. Others will keep the hoglets till 8 weeks old or more if needed. Breeders and hoglets will vary. I like my hoglets to be around 200 grams and no less than 6 weeks old before leaving.


----------

